# Lovely Lilly



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thought I'd post a picture of my lovely little Lilly - she is 13 months now and a real sweet heart
Please excuse the shadow of my thumb - lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Bless her..she's a sweetie!!xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thought I'd better add a pic of my most gorgeous Zipper.










And a picture of them together.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

They look gorgeous, bet they are loads of fun and mischief


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

what a lovely pair!!!! (of dogs that is lol)XXX


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> They look gorgeous, bet they are loads of fun and mischief


Thx - Zippers really good (as long as no one leaves the gate open) Lilly's the naughty little 'sister'.



LittleMissSunshine said:


> what a lovely pair!!!! (of dogs that is lol)XXX


LOL - even if I say it my self I think I have a lovely pair of puppies


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww shes so Lovely what a sweet little face:001_wub:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> aww shes so Lovely what a sweet little face:001_wub:


Thx - don't be deceived she's a demanding little madam sometimes.
but she has a lovely nature, so shouldn't really complain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

them is crackin little dogs:thumbup1:


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! Do you know which breeds either of them (or both of them) are crossed with? Just being nosy.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Gorgeous dogs! Do you know which breeds either of them (or both of them) are crossed with? Just being nosy.


Zipper the black one and the larger of the 2 - his mum was a Shih Tzu, we believe his dad was a cavalier (however if thats the case I don't think he was a purebred) there was 5 pups and a couple were quite Cavi in their look and colourings, 1 looked just like the mum the other 2 including Zipper were similar to her only not as fluffy and a thinner coat.

Lilly the smaller gray 1 had a Shih Tzu x Scottie mum and a Maltese dad.


----------

